# Exclusive Audi color Survey



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

Which color would you pick?

1. Papaya Orange









2. Samt Violet









3. Morning Dew









4. Ipanema Brown


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Pictures are removed by uploader, so they are no longer visible.  

So i have removed the photo links as wel.

About the first post picture, they work if you choose quote and the drag the link into your browser bar.


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

R5T said:


> Orange.


which orange is that?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

tilmonr said:


> which orange is that?


Solar Orange.


----------



## RoadTTripper (Aug 12, 2012)

It was a close thing....samt violett won over samoa with me, but it was close. :thumbup: Now if only Audi would listen...


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

RoadTTripper said:


> It was a close thing....samt violett won over samoa with me, but it was close. :thumbup: Now if only Audi would listen...


lol


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

Bump


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

None of the pics are working for me.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

They have not worked since the "poll" was posted.


----------



## RoadTTripper (Aug 12, 2012)

I found this link with color chips....http://www.youtube.com/embed/nOewR9FKhqo


----------



## RoadTTripper (Aug 12, 2012)

Sorry, wrong link.. Try this one. http://www.audiusa.com/us/brand/en/models/a6_avant/learn/audi_exclusive.html


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

R5T said:


> Pictures are removed by uploader, so they are no longer visible.
> 
> So i have removed the photo links as wel.
> 
> About the first post picture, they work if you choose quote and the drag the link into your browser bar.


I tried that and it still doesn't work . is there another way to add the pics?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I can only see the first one the way i said.
The rest does not work.

But here;

1. Papaya Orange.










2. Samt Violet.










3. Morning Dew.










4. Ipanema Brown.


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks


----------

